# Rear seat vents?



## newguyhere (Apr 28, 2011)

There are black vent hoses? Underneath each front seat. Are these to allow heat/ac blowing into the back? If so, which settings use them? If not, what are they? Thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

newguyhere said:


> ...Are these to allow heat/ac blowing into the back?


...yes, they're part of the HVAC system.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

newguyhere said:


> There are black vent hoses? Underneath each front seat. Are these to allow heat/ac blowing into the back? If so, which settings use them? If not, what are they? Thanks


Turn the setting to floor I believe.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone noticed the vents behind the rear seats near the rear window right above the trunk? What are they for? I think they allow air to circulate into and out of the trunk but I'm not sure.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> Turn the setting to floor I believe.


 Also will work on bi-level. Works with Heat and A/C. Just make sure you don't stuff......................STUFF :dazed002: under your seats.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Has anyone noticed the vents behind the rear seats near the rear window right above the trunk? What are they for? I think they allow air to circulate into and out of the trunk but I'm not sure.


Hmmm... Better make sure you use GOOD body-bags, then, not just a tarp... 

Mike


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

My best guess is for pressure (those vents behind the rear seats). Have seen cars with them that are made to keep the pressure right in the cabin so as not to break any glass when doors are slammed (in just the right conditions). But, this is just a guess on Cruze's.


----------



## unit (Jun 24, 2011)

They vent air out of the cabin so that hvac all work optimally. Fresh air enters at the front and exhausts out the rear. Without them air would not circulate efficiently and it would be hard to heat and cool rear seat passengers.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

unit said:


> They vent air out of the cabin so that hvac all work optimally. Fresh air enters at the front and exhausts out the rear. Without them air would not circulate efficiently and it would be hard to heat and cool rear seat passengers.


And for air bag deployment!

Jim


----------

